# OT- Portland attractions



## I'mNotGoodAtThis (Oct 4, 2007)

This August my girlfriend and I will be going to Portland for a few days to check out the Pacific University School of Pharmacy. We will have some free time so I am wondering what there is to do in or around Portland that is not biking related. Any suggestions?


----------



## alejovh1 (Mar 3, 2007)

August?


----------



## I'mNotGoodAtThis (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes, this coming August.


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

What are your interests? Where are you coming from? I ask so I can think of something unique that isn't already found in your city.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*Ha! I went to Pacific University!*

graduated in 97.
nice enough place..wish I would have been riding at that point in my life...great cycling opportunities. my team rides out that way each saturday morning...

Portland in August..the Twilight Crit is near the end of August on a friday night...6 blocks downtown are closed off, live band, and the pros take to the streets at 30+mph.

Hiking in Forest Park...hiking in the gorge, mt. hood, the beach that time of year is great (only about 90 minutes from PU)...mt. st. helens is close. 

downtown is a typical city...nice watefront area along the Willamette...then there is of course the new tram at OHSU if you want to get above the city for a whopping 3 minutes.

good views from the upper platform on a clear day (hell, I'll even get you free tickets if you want to ride). PM me...


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

Check out OMSI, the Zoo, NE 23rd for shopping & restaurants. Tons of breweries in Portland or head out to Hood River to check out the gorge and Full Sail. And the coffee... oh the coffee... don't get me started there are so many good spots.


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Go fishing on Mt Hood.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I am probably going to be visiting Portland for 4-5 days in early April. I'll be working (attending a conference downtown) but hope to get in some riding during free time. I'm going out one day ahead of time and can probably get free time some afternoon or morning. Any suggestions on places where I might be able to rent a decent bike? Would bike shops have maps or suggested routes for riding?

Any suggestions about places to eat, shop, visit while staying in Portland? My per diem is limited so I'm looking for relatively inexpensive places to eat. Would there be any nice places to hike within traveling distance of downtown? Thanks in advance.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

These guys run a nice little shop and rent road bikes:

http://www.velocebicycles.com/pages/rentals.html

You might need to reserve the bike ahead of time. I bet the guys at Veloce could set you up with a route. There are several books and sheets for bike routes in the area. You can also check out the Portland Wheelmen (www.pwtc.com) or Portland Velo (www.portlandvelo.net) for group rides. There is alot of hiking in Forest Park, which is a mile or so from downtown, along with a very nice Japanese Garden, or even a 3 mile-or-so loop downtown along the river. For places to eat check out citysearch.com or these restaurant directories from the local news weekly, Willamette Week:

http://wweek.com/editorial/3320/8745/ (Cheap Eats Guide)
http://wweek.com/editorial/3250/8982/ (Drinking Guide)
http://wweek.com/editorial/3250/8096/ (2006 Restaurant Guide)


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I was down in Portland this pass weekend! People there are nice. The atmosphere is very similar to Vancouver BC. I saw alot of cyclists and bike lanes are everywhere! very impressive. Even the animals at the Orgeon zoo seems happy and are well fed.

After I took the pic, I realized the monkey was actually peeing the whole time.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*you're mean..*



Dank said:


> Go fishing on Mt Hood.


everyone here knows the Mt. Hood glacier trout melted a few years back...


----------

